# Text in Gif oder in JPEG umwandeln.



## horst_skoff (26. Nov 2009)

Hey!

Ich möchte in meiner Webanwendung einen eingegebenen Text aus einer z.B. einer Textarea in eine .gif oder in eine .jpeg Datei umwandeln und diese dann auf der JSP-Seite im einem img Tag darstellen.
Am besten ohne awt oder swing Komponenten.
Wie mache ich das?

Viele Grüße
Horst


----------



## MrWhite (26. Nov 2009)

Gibts dafür nicht javax.imageio?

Einfach irgendwo reinzeichnen, z.B. in einen Memory-Stream und den dann als OutputStream für die Response hernehmen oder ganz aber ganz simpel das Bild als temporäre Datei rausschreiben und im Markup darauf verweisen.


----------



## horst_skoff (27. Nov 2009)

Danke für den Tipp, aber ohne awt Elemente gehts dann doch nicht: (jetziger Stand)
import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Font;
import java.awt.FontMetrics;
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.geom.Rectangle2D;
import java.awt.image.BufferedImage;

Aber es klappt, ich kann mir eine Bilddatei aus einem Text erzeugen!
Horst


----------



## Marco13 (27. Nov 2009)

Ja, was heißt "Komponenten" - ist das die Übersetzung für das Wort "Component", oder hier ein Synonym für "Klasse"?


----------



## horst_skoff (27. Nov 2009)

Sorry in diesem Fall: Elemente == KLASSE


----------

